# ICSCC Racer pics



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

Two in one Brads is the ornge one mine is the black one,


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ICSCC Racer pics (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_








Two in one Brads is the ornge one mine is the black one,

Soooo....did you do that yourself, or did you have some help?








ICSCC. That's the Internat'l Council, right? Up in the NW? I'm jealous. Lots of my ol' (ex?) SCCA buddies are running NASA right now because there's no Southern equivalent to the older clubs.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: ICSCC Racer pics (friedgreencorrado)*

the only help was from the wet track!
http://www.icscc.com/


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ICSCC Racer pics (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_the only help was from the wet track!
http://www.icscc.com/

ROFL! I've resembled that remark.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

